
How Snapchat Killed the Homepage - dilemma
http://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/fashion-tech/snapchat-clique-obsessee-hearst-sweet
======
jpatokal
OK, that's some pretty egregious clickbait.

Synopsis of story: there's some random marketing company who doesn't post
their articles on the Web, and they still managed to get 9,100 followers on
Instagram. Also, it's still in "incubation mode" and has no revenue.

This, as far as I can tell, is it. Not exactly the death of the Internet yet.

~~~
dilemma
Mostly agree but with one exception: I, and I believe people in general, do
not much visit individual blogs or websites anymore. Instead we visit
aggregators and feeds, whether there apps or websites like reddit, HN.

------
CharlesW
This is a nice puff piece for Clique Media Group about their brilliant
strategy not to invest in the open web. I heard about it on the open web, read
an article about on the open web (via a link on the open web), and wouldn't
have heard about in the first place if not for the open web.

> "While analytics on many of these platforms aren't as easy to come by as
> with a traditional website, it's often the promise of engagement that
> currently makes it worthwhile for a brand."

So we're back to days of, "Half the money I spend on advertising is wasted;
the trouble is, I don't know which half"? How is this better?

------
daxfohl
tldr: the url is "businessoffashion . com / articles / fashion-tech /
snapchat-clique-obsessee-hearst-sweet" which pretty much tells you everything
you need to know.

Must be a slow news day.

